

XmlSerializer Memory Leaks - jvella1975
http://www.idevforfun.com/index.php/2012/09/27/xml-serlializer-memory-leaks/

======
swalsh
In my experience, one should just plain avoid the xmlserialzer all together.
It's extremely unreliable sometes. The data contract serializer works much
better.

